# first bird



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

well this last saturday (april 19th) i went turkey hunting and shot my first bird is 7 inches bad for a first bird??


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats on the first bird. Tell us a little about the hunt.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

not bad your one up on me. aint as easy as they make it look on tv.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> not bad your one up on me. aint as easy as they make it look on tv.


very true!!!!!! but then again they only show the times they get one.... cole your'll get one on that guided hunt that you got.... got faith in you brother!
toyatacoma, thats great that you got a bird! congrates! who many pounds was he?? my first and only bird so far was 16 1/2 lb, 9 3/4 in beard, and 7/8 in. spurs:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

lets hope so if a guide cant help me who can?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> lets hope so if a guide cant help me who can?


yourself, your self estem, and a stupid turkey!!( if you ever get one it has to be stupid to stay around you very long!1:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

good point


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Heck no that is a really good bird the one's on TV are on guided most of the time.:moose2: still not bad i still need a mosse on the wall :elch:


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

POST PICTURES!!!!!!
Please


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> POST PICTURES!!!!!!
> Please


sorry don't know how to resize pictures:wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

ok well i just measured him and he was actually 8 1/2 cause we just field judged him and haha my name is kole too and armyboy thats not fair your living out east arent you???

ok ill tell the hunting story

well we got in kamiah the night before and did some building stuff cause thats the main thing we came up there to do. So we checked into the hotel and everything and got up to the hunting land. The land we were hunting is a 660 acre ranch. The guy is very nice and im very lucky to be hunting on that land. So once we unloaded the four wheelers we set out. Right away within 5 minutes we started walking we saw 2 gobblers a jake and a hen in one group. so we just sat there and let them walk right by so we wouldnt disturb them. so we checked out the rest of the land and got an idea where we were gonna set up in the morning. so we got up at 4 am the next morning got a geared up and headed out. we went to this place we called the landing. and the night b4 we figured out the turkeys werent talking. so we went to the landing and set up the decs. there is a permanent blind there on the side. so we set up on the blind and started waiting. we werent sitting there 30 minutes b4 the first gobble went off right at the first sign of light. once that one turkey gobbled the rest of them went CRAZY. we had 4 turkeys gobbling where that first turkey went off. we had two up this one canyon and in the lower part we had one. then about fifty yards behind us another turkey gobbled. then we had one directly infront of us go off. so at this point were surrounded by turkeys. so then we started hen calling. that group with 4 was going off a ton and we could here they were getting closer. they got out in this field to our left they were out there strutting. in the group there was 4 males and 2 females. so they walked through the fence gate. the two biggest gobblers saw the decs and came charging in. ok one sec gotta change computers


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

ok so they go charging in at the decoys and just start pecking them and just getting pist. the guy who took me there was just saying shoot shoot but i didnt have a shot there was too much brush in my way. so the turkeys figure something is up and i think the hen sees the guy who was with me. so he takes a shot at the biggest gobbler so the second biggest flew over so he was in view so i took a shot at him and killed him instantly. and the guys shotgun is jammed and asks for mine and misses again but this shot was at fifty. so we walk up there and my heart was just pounding my blood is pumping and im just very glad so as soon as we get up there sure enough it starts to snow. so my hands are freezing by the time we got to the wheelers and thats about it


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> ok so they go charging in at the decoys and just start pecking them and just getting pist. the guy who took me there was just saying shoot shoot but i didnt have a shot there was too much brush in my way. so the turkeys figure something is up and i think the hen sees the guy who was with me. so he takes a shot at the biggest gobbler so the second biggest flew over so he was in view so i took a shot at him and killed him instantly. and the guys shotgun is jammed and asks for mine and misses again but this shot was at fifty. so we walk up there and my heart was just pounding my blood is pumping and im just very glad so as soon as we get up there sure enough it starts to snow. so my hands are freezing by the time we got to the wheelers and thats about it


thats a great story!!!!! yes i live in the east. North Carolina, used to live in south carolina, thats where i shot my turkey....on a free guided trip, with a guy my dad worked with...dad lost his job, so thats my i don't have any more turkeys or as many deer.....


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

that sucks man but that 8 inch is a mature bird over here


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> well this last saturday (april 19th) i went turkey hunting and shot my first bird is 7 inches bad for a first bird??


Nice dude!!! I saw one on the 19th but it wasn't where it was supposed to beI think it had a 7in. Beard? But I'm going out soon so I hope to get one as fast as possible:smile:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

8in is a pretty good bird around here in oklahoma but we kill some 10-12in birds so i am pretty lucky.epsi:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

i dont think a "first" of anything is bad haha


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

muzzy- good luck man 

hts- thats a big bird


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> 8in is a pretty good bird around here in oklahoma but we kill some 10-12in birds so i am pretty lucky.epsi:


where in ok you live??? i am goin to fort sill for my brothers basic grad:wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

k i figured out how to post pictures so here ya go:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

great bird!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great bird Kole!! Congratulations... :thumb: :yo:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks the bad thing i shot it with a shotgun but o well


----------



## predatorboy13 (May 1, 2008)

wow that is a crazy nice bird!!!
I still haven't got my dad to take me pout this season!!!
congrats.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

haha well my dad didnt exactly take me he was more of a tag along and the last shot person and the other reason we went there for was is cause were building the one guy with the horseshoe facial hair thing a cabin up there cause my dad is a construction worker


----------

